# Detroit Swap and Car show



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
Did anyone go to this show.
I found a add for it Sunday afternoon it was already over OMG.
I've been looking for a show to go to and I find this one two hours away
and I missed it.
So now it's all about November 9. probably the only one i'll get to this year.
So sorry for the rant. :drunk:

gt40:wave:


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

I used to go to one that was in Taylor Town, but they stopped with that one about 4 years ago. I was not aware of the one you mentioned. Do you know where it was held? Where do you find out about it?


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

tasman
I found it on a vendors show list.
There a big dealer out of New York.
Here the listing.
Oct 12, 2014 Canton, MI; Detroit Slot Car Swap Meet at Club Canton, click for info.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

If he/they hold another one I hope they get the word out better.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

tasman
I hear you.
You would thing they wood want to get the word out on the forums.
The day I read it there was a hole page about it, but now it dose not pop up.

gt40


----------

